# Exploding Ammo



## zwischperlfan (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm a big fan of The Slingshot Channel, I watch every video when it comes out. Recently, I saw this...





...and I wondered: could something like this be done for real? Now, Jörg, I don't want to give you ideas  but a video on the Channel with slingshot ammo that explodes on impact would totally rock. Consider it a challenge.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

that big of an explosion? no. but it could be done.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

looked cool


----------



## rdmiller3 (Jan 3, 2012)

A fork hit would be A Very Bad Thing with exploding ammo.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

rdmiller3 said:


> A fork hit would be A Very Bad Thing with exploding ammo.


yeah, saefty and laws would be the only problem with that.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't think proper exploding ammo is a very good idea. I have hollow ammo with small lead weights in that shatters on impact but that's the closest thing really. I'll put a picture and a tutorial on how to make them when I return from holiday along with the catty I've made out here.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 6, 2011)

Just an after thought but if anyone ever watch brainiac in the uk they had an exploding purple paste that when dry was very sensitive and would 'explode' I know it contained iodine but if anyone could figure out the recipe for that and put it in a hollow shell it would be fairly safe but still make a bang and lots of purple smoke.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Any impact explosive would be EXTREMELY dangerous with a slingshot, the friction and pressure once in the pouch could be enough to set it off. Not to mention accidental fork hits, drops, transporting the explosive along with changes in temperature etc. The nearest thing you could get that can be used relatively safely are 6mm exploding bb's for airsoft guns, though not perfect they are pretty safe. See here: http://www.kapowwe.c...airsoft-bb.html


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

Sling Jim said:


> Any impact explosive would be EXTREMELY dangerous with a slingshot, the friction and pressure once in the pouch could be enough to set it off. Not to mention accidental fork hits, drops, transporting the explosive along with changes in temperature etc. The nearest thing you could get that can be used relatively safely are 6mm exploding bb's for airsoft guns, though not perfect they are pretty safe. See here: http://www.kapowwe.c...airsoft-bb.html


i made something similar with caps, foil and 1/4 inch steel balls.i got in trouble for scaring my mom.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

HA ! nice laugh. seriously, i dont think any one on here should overthink this post . for a challenge , scotch tape some snaps against a board and try hitting them .


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

Party snaps could work well at very close range! The problem with exploding ammo is that impact sensitive pyrotechnics are fairly unstable by their very nature. As others have said, friction from the pouch, acceleration, fork hits, etc could all lead to detonation. I can't see how this would be safe in anyway (or legal in most places).


----------



## rdmiller3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Imperial said:


> HA ! nice laugh. seriously, i dont think any one on here should overthink this post . for a challenge , scotch tape some snaps against a board and try hitting them .


I like that idea. Put the explosives in the *TARGET* instead of in the pouch.


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

That's a great idea - slightly more extreme is a video Bill Hays uploaded where he is shooting exploding Q-tips, very visually dramatic!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

The iodine base explosive Ethan mentioned is a very sensitive to contact or touch. It will leave purple stain as well as make purple smoke. It must be dry to explode. As sensitive as it is it would not be safe shot from a slingshot. We made up batches and filtered it through regular lab filter paper which we quickly cut into small pieces and put into the school hallway to dry between classes. Makes people jump just fine. While wet we also painted it on whatever we thought would be a good joke. We had a house fly set off one of our paintings. Heat will also cause it to go of or it could have been an air current. The stuff will decompose if you leave it sit and keep it in fluild left from making it.
Wayne


----------

